# Como generar un ejecutable .EXE en TURBO C



## julio cesar (Jul 24, 2006)

He hecho varias aplicaciones programadas en lenguaje C el cual merece su atensión por la facilidad que ofrece y poder en la programacion. 

Actualmente realice un programita en TURBO C++ version 3.0 el cual utiliza la libreria DOS.h con la cual consigo manipular en el puerto paralelo del PC los buses de ESTADO, CONTROL Y DATOS, la aplicacion ya me esta funcionando, el inconveniente se presenta cuando intento realizar el .exe de la aplicacion (hacer el ejemplo1.exe de ejemplo1.CPP), esto se consigue con la secuencia Compile/Make, cuando realizo esto me sale un mensaje que dice "IS UP TO DATE", bueno supuestamente ya se ha hecho el .exe de mi aplicacion, lo unico es buscarla en la carpeta TMP del TC, cuando hago esto, efectivamente halla esta el ejemplo1.exe (asi llame la aplicacion), pero resulta y sale que cuando la ejecuto lo único que hace es deplegar la ventana del DOS y no me hace nada, no se por que, es decir el ejemplo.exe no hace nada de lo que supuestamente yo programe.

Encontre cierta relacion con otros programas que si me funcionan, es decir,estos al los cuales le genero el .exe y si funcionan y es que estos pesan mucho menos (el .CPP) que ejemplo1.CPP, ya que ejemplo1.CPP pesa 67KB y los que si funcionan pesan 1KB.

Probre con otro Turbo C que descargue, pero cuando voy a compilar el programa me sale el mensaje que observan en la foto adjunta...................

No utilice otros compiladores mucho mas amigables como el DEVC++ para C, pues este no dispode de la DOS.h la cual es "indispensable" para los objetivos de la aplicacion....


Espero que me puedan ayudar ya que de esto depende la nota finalde un proyecto en mi universidad.....


Nuevamente les agradezco por la ayuda que puedan prestarme.....


----------



## darea (Jul 25, 2006)

A lo mejor pregunto algo un poco tonto pero... ¿has probado a ejecutarlo desde consola?


----------



## leo_programer (Ago 8, 2006)

por que no intenta con esos "compiladores amigables" y con una libreria de funciones como io.dll que es facil de encontrar en internet, incluyendo todos los archivos para que funcione perfectamente, cuando a mi no me funciono con dos.h recurri a esa libreria de entrada-salida de puertos que es excelente, claro que no se si es lo que quiere, pero pruebala a ver, sirve incluso con programas de consola, cualquier cosa me avisa...


----------



## deniel144 (Feb 1, 2009)

hola has intentando reinstalar el turbo C algunas veces se pone leso y hay que reinstalarlo para que funcione


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Feb 27, 2009)

Hola!

Sabes el problema que te aparece es muy simple de solucionar... lo único que debes hacer es eliminar los archivos *.obj *.map y el *.exe correspondientes a tu programa. Y luevo volver a compilar... a partir del codigo fuente desde 0. y listo

Yo estuve a punto de no entregar un trabajo por este problema... me di cuenta que este problema se produce cuando compilas un trabajo, luego cambias determinada configuracion del IDE de borland (como modelo de memoria u otra cosa), y vuelves a compilar y te da el problema!

Bueno espero de sirva... cualquier cosa... nomas avisa.

Vik


----------

